
Microsoft Funds An iPad App That Generates Infinite Bedtime Stories - robert-boehnke
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664937/microsoft-funds-an-ipad-app-that-generates-infinite-bedtime-stories
======
joshpanzertechn
Hi im josh if u had any software development projects pls feel free to contact
me at my mail josh@panzertechno.com

